# How does UK-Muscle make money?



## Mr. Cupcake (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Advertisers pay to run adds through the website.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> Advertisers pay to run adds through the website.


 This.

It may take a while for the site admin to actually respond to advertising requests but we tend to get there in the end.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

from ads and adding affiliate links to peoples links


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ads banners.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

banners


----------

